
Worldwide IPv6 adoption reaches 25% - unfreezingly
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html
======
ccozan
Germany is indeed a forerunner. I get from Telekom and all the providers a
IPv6 at home and everywhere. If google "what is my ip" I get an IPv6 address
and that since at least 5 years.

